# Re: Question about udder



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a (first freshener) doe that just freshened on March 7th. She has just recently started sucking on her own teats, so that when I milk her she doesn't give as much milk. I tried cayenne pepper, but she likes it!! I am going to try peppermint oil, but I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions? :shrug: Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If the peppermint oil doesn't work, you can also try taping her teats and see if that helps


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Teat tape her.
basically you take cloth med tape turn it sticky side out and wrap teat. all of it includ the bottom where the opening is.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

might want to try teat tape... like the others suggested

or on hoeggers; they have this harness thing that supports the udder .....

from Hoegger's 









http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3482&cat=0&page=1


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... I would tape them.... :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

dog cone.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

thats a funny mental pic :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my.......... :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have dealt with that very frustrating habit with Tilly for years! She is now retired and I hope her doeling doesn't do the same.
It got to the point that tape no longer worked and I had to make an "Elizabethan" style collar for her so that she couldn't bend her neck to reach them. Awful habit when you want the milk for yourself!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I tried the peppermint oil this morning, so if this does not wok, I'll tape her teats. I'll keep you all updated as to what happens!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

The peppermint oil did not work, so I taped her teats...will see how that did in the morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck... :greengrin: ..you may have to take liz's advise....... if the tape don't work.... :wink:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

And pics. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried everything under the sun with Tilly, even the bitter apple spray that is used to keep puppies from chewing, tape didn't work until I used duct tape! I had to shave her udder and run it from one side to the other with her teats folded in between, it worked for a few days but then at about that time I was so frustrated with her that I made a collar type contraption out of rigid mesh and rubber tubing that I fit around her neck preventing he from being able to bend her neck far enough to reach her teats. I do hope the tape works for you, it is a VERY frustrating situation.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Liz--Thank you for the great idea! I just got a "Elizabethan" collar today because the tape couldn't stay on with the sticky side out, so I put the sticky side on the inside. She almost pulled the tape off!  We'll see how the "Elizabethan" collar works.

Thanatos--My camera is not working right now, but I will get pictures as soon as I can get it working.

AlaskaBoers--I was thinking of getting that, but I'm going to see how the "Elizabethan" collar works.

I will keep you updated!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck....Shivonne :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Luck....and I would love to see how a "store bought" one works for you....Tilly had me so frustated that I dried her off and sent her to my moms for a few months! It was either get her out of my sight or sell her. :angry: Then I came up with my idea and it worked great.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Shadycreekgoats! I hope the collar thing works for you. My folks have a registered herd of American Saanens. I like them-ecept for the fact that I can't tell them apart very good. That is one of the reason why I have LaManchas.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

redneck_acres said:


> Hi Shadycreekgoats! I hope the collar thing works for you. My folks have a registered herd of American Saanens. I like them-ecept for the fact that I can't tell them apart very good. That is one of the reason why I have LaManchas.


 :ROFL: -- Yes, they can be hard to tell apart sometimes. Each of my does have different colored colars, so I can tell them apart. 

Well, the "Elizabethan" collar that I got was to short so she is still sucking off them. I'm going to make it longer though.... we'll see what happeneds!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually, what I did was to make a "sleeve" for my does neck....she could eat and drink but couldn't bend her neck sideways to reach the teats. Hard plstic was too hot in the summer so I used the kind of heavy cage wre you would usse for rabbit pens...custom measured and fitted with rubber tubing on the bottom and top edges to prvent it from rubbing her, attached together with dog swivel snaps....worked great!

If I can I'll post a pic of it, she looked funny in it but was none the worse for wear!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Liz---A picture would be nice.... but if you do not have one available thats fine.  I'm going to try to make her one.


----------

